# K850 sold--->13k.Countdown C905



## dreamcatcher (Oct 21, 2008)

Well guys, finally sold my K850 for a cool 13000 bucks and am eagerly waiting  to get my hands on the C905. For those who dunno, C905 sports the best 8 mp cam in the market and is the first non-smartphone to host both wifi with DLNA and gps. It also comes with an upgraded java platform for enhanced gaming purposes. 

Should be around 24k, but doesnt matter.I am open to any price out there. 

I will be posting news and unboxing pics of the C905 here.Sorry for opening this thread a wee bit early. 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3100/2830205300_7fc659b004.jpg

Samples

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2096/2948697357_0fd76f5898_o.jpg


----------



## krazzy (Oct 21, 2008)

Okay.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 21, 2008)

This should be in chit-chat.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 21, 2008)

Sold by the pics the C905 is managing to take.

*flickr.com/photos/marcusradecker/

Lookee here.


----------



## krates (Oct 21, 2008)

who was the guy who bought it for 13k ....... 

lol are you really sure it will cost 24 k ?


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 22, 2008)

I have to say sony got this one right after all. looks like a winner after some time. i say my next phone will be a innvo8 Vs c905. why cant they just put the damn symbian in it.


ps. who bought it for 13k... nice price u got there.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 22, 2008)

13k for an old k850  wow !! very good deal . congrats! by the way whats the purpoes of this thread , r u promoting c905 ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 22, 2008)

rohan_mhtr said:


> by the way whats the purpoes of this thread , r u promoting c905 ?



It's fear of seeing his beloved SE getting crushed by Nokia 

So doing his little bit to promote SE via promoting C905


----------



## krazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

A quick poll, just to make this thread a bit more useful.

If given a choice between C905 and N85, which one would you guys choose? I know C905 has a better camera, but N85 also has a few aces up it's sleeve. Plus they'll similarly priced so they'll be competing with each other.

So which one would it be, C905 or N85? (My vote goes to N85, btw. The OLED display is too darn irresistable.)


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 22, 2008)

Mine vote too goes for N85. I own a great digi cam so C905 is not for me.


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 22, 2008)

c905.


----------



## krates (Oct 22, 2008)

N85 rocks !@!@!@!


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 22, 2008)

here i cant believe i am siding with the fanboi... 

no way.. i always look at design first.the rest comes second for me.

c905 looks too awesome. n85 is just plain jane.


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Oct 22, 2008)

+1 C905; though it must be too costly for me


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 22, 2008)

Camera. Lights. Action! Sony Ericsson’s new C905 Cyber-shot™ camera phone television commercial brings a city to a standstill, as it follows a group of friends who snap and showcase giant high-quality photos for all to see using their 8.1 megapixel camera phone.

London, UK - 20th October 2008 – Sony Ericsson today reveals its stunning new television commercial for the new C905 Cyber-shot™ camera phone. The company commissioned professional photographer Matt Stuart to take photos, using the 8.1 megapixel C905 Cyber-shot™ camera phone, to use in the launch of its new commercial.

A number of enormous photos taken by Matt Stuart using the C905 Cyber-shot™ camera phone are placed in unusual locations, to show how anyone can experiment and be more spontaneous when taking and exhibiting their photos with this high quality camera phone.

Viewers see a CCTV camera mounted on a traffic light in the city centre. The camera’s mechanical head turns and stops to look at a large picture of a young woman cheekily poking her tongue out.

In another scene, huge pictures of brightly-coloured budgerigars stand high up against the city skyline, and has crowds of passersby stopping to look in wonder.

“The C905 Cyber-shot™ is a powerful 8.1 megapixel camera phone,” said Sven Totté, Head of Imaging Marketing at Sony Ericsson. “We really wanted to show consumers what is possible with the camera phone and showcase the outstanding picture quality it can deliver.  Therefore the images in the commercial were actually taken with a C905 Cyber-shot™ camera phone.”

Professional photographer Matt Stuart, who took the photos with a C905 Cyber-shot™ camera phone, said: “To be honest, I was a bit sceptical about the results that a camera phone could achieve, but I was amazed. The C905 Cyber-shot™ camera phone felt like a camera and handled like one too. I was very impressed with the quality and think this is reflected in the commercial.”

The new C905 Cyber-shot™ phone
Take your best shot

    * Complete digital camera experience on a phone – true digital camera styling and an 8.1 megapixel camera with Xenon flash
    * Outstanding picture quality – complete with face detection auto-focus, smart contrast and image stabilizer
    * From baby’s first steps to an amazing sunset; store them all on the 2GB Memory Stick Micro™ (M2®) included
    * The USB adaptor (CCR-70) provided in-box allows for easy transfer of your photos to-and-from your PC
    * View high-quality pictures on the impressive 2.4” scratch-resistant mineral glass display
    * Share your memories – send your photos wirelessly from your phone to your TV via Wi-Fi™ (using DLNA), or connect with wires using the TV-Out Cable ITC-60
    * Upload photos to your own online blogsite or print your photos with fantastic resolution, up to A3 size
    * Much more than a camera phone - GPS-enabled for geo-tagging of photos and navigation support

*To those who say that I am promoting the C905.*

There have been threads here like, (I wont link them)I bought my N82, What do you think.Bought this phone today, the official "Some phone"  thread.Now, if threads like those can exist, i thought it would be better to show off the first 8 mp cam phone in the forum.

For the N85's OLED display, Samsung also the has the i7110 with OLED and its superior to any Nokia out there. So, Nokia is just a creep in the bushes in front of Samsung.Let them eat up Nokia's Share.Go Samsung. 

I would also be suing this thread to provide impression about tthe C905, if and when i get it.


----------



## krates (Oct 22, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> For the N85's OLED display, Samsung also the has the i7110 with OLED and its superior to any Nokia out there. So, Nokia is just a creep in the bushes in front of Samsung.Let them eat up Nokia's Share.Go Samsung.



 this guy is not a SE fanboy this guy is a NOKIA Anti fanboy 

Have you ever seen N85 or any site got it presale unit .... nahi so how can you make conclusions 

whatsoever it's display is better than C905 and that is what we are talking here


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 22, 2008)

n85 anyday ..eyes closed ..  what crap that samsung one has better display than n85 ..its just been announced .. height of fanboyism ..LOL .. no prob whatsoever with u promoting c905 .. u were also promoting k850i ..everyone knows its fate ..hee hee..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 22, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> n85 anyday ..eyes closed ..  what crap that samsung one has better display than n85 ..its just been announced .. height of fanboyism ..LOL .. no prob whatsoever with u promoting c905 .. u were also promoting k850i ..everyone knows its fate ..hee hee..



Both have OLED displays and 16 m screens, going by Samsung standards to provide the best screens in the business, i can easily put my money on Samsung to have the best display out there.

Btw, i am not promoting the C905, SE is doing evrythin it can to do it, just that this forum was turning into "discuss your new nokia phone"  crap..so i decided to have my own discussion here.So if you dont want to discuss or have anything to share, please keep yourself away from this thread.I will not be starting a new tread on receival of the unit, and will be continuing here, so its just a prelude. and will be concluded here.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

This thread reminds me of the time some kid fell into some pit and all the news channels were reporting his every move every five minutes. Same thing here. Only difference is in place of the kid is C905 and in place of Aaj Tak is dreamcatcher. 

Btw Samsung's display supremacy was true a couple of years ago, but not now. Now everyone has awesome displays on their phones. As for Nokia, GSMArena never fails to praise Nokia's displays in their reviews. Nokia's displays have excellent picture quality both indoors and outdoors. In comparison just look at Samsung i8510's display pictures under direct sunlight (you can find them on All About Symbian). The display is completely illegible. If you are using the camera during the day, you can hardly see what you are shooting on the display.

Also Nokia is making OLED displays from quite some time now. Remember that 7900 Prism and the 8800 Arte also had OLED Displays before N85 was even announced. So Nokia has plenty of experience here.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 22, 2008)

krazzy said:


> This thread reminds me of the time some kid fell into some pit and all the news channels were reporting his every move every five minutes. Same thing here. Only difference is in place of the kid is C905 and in place of Aaj Tak is dreamcatcher.




After your posts in a certain thread in the chit-chat section, i have complete faith in your mentalities. 

Anyways, if peole are interested, they can surely participate here, but I dont want it to be another crappy SE vs Nokia thread.All, discussions regarding the C905 can be done here, with regular inputs from my side. Also any other phone which does not have the crappy NOKIA sign on it is also welcome.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> After your posts in a certain thread in the chit-chat section, i have complete faith in your mentalities.



Really? Should I cry myself to sleep over that? No wait. I don't give a damn. Not about you or anybody else.

And as far as losing faith is concerned, I've lost all faith in your intelligence. Considering how you thought it was wise to draw a parallel between two completely unrelated topics.


----------



## pickster (Oct 22, 2008)

oh god.. do we really need this?
are either of you, ie krazzy or dreamcatcher, going to back down?
i think not. so, there really is no point to continue fighting, is there?

lets behave like civilized human beings and not argue over small things.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 22, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Really? Should I cry myself to sleep over that? No wait. I don't give a damn. Not about you or anybody else.
> 
> And as far as losing faith is concerned, I've lost all faith in your intelligence. Considering how you thought it was wise to draw a parallel between two completely unrelated topics.




Since we dont get along well, and you hae no interest in thsi thread or anything rleated to me, then please stay out of here and let me run a thread devoid of controversies.

btw, gys, good news, C905 has been released and will be in India by the 2nd week of November.Cant wait.

Btw, 
Please give me ur suggestions as to which colour i should consider.

There is *silver*,*Black* and *copper Gold*


----------



## krazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Since we dont get along well, and you hae no interest in thsi thread or anything rleated to me, then please stay out of here and let me run a thread devoid of controversies.



Three things. 
First: I didn't start any controversy. In fact I didn't say anything to upset anyone. If your sense of humour has reduced to the point where cannot understand the simple joke about the boy in the pit and actually took it as an offence, then I cannot help it. Also it was you who dragged the stuff that happened in chit-chat here, when there was no need to. So don't go around blaming me for nothing.

Second: Don't tell me which thread I should post in, which thread I shouldn't. There isn't any thread where one is not allowed to post. Only Mods can tell that. I can and will post in any thread I want to.

Third: I don't have any problem with you or any one else on this forum. Whatever may be our brand preferences or anything else stays there and has nothing to do with our private lives. I don't stop talking to people just because he likes a different mobile phone brand than the one I do. But if you do, then there is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 22, 2008)

PLEASE! Stop all this fighting! I've had a hard day, and im not keen on taking crap anymore. So you two either kiss and make up, or let me close this thread and miserable you both


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2008)

Funny people.......



dreamcatcher said:


> There is *silver*,*Black* and *copper Gold*


Go for Black.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

kalpik said:


> PLEASE! Stop all this fighting! I've had a hard day, and im not keen on taking crap anymore. So you two either kiss and make up, or let me close this thread and miserable you both



Kiss and make up sounds like a better idea. 
Btw don't take out your frustration on us. Go tell that to your boss. Tell him to 'shut up or I'll miserable you'.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 22, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Funny people.......
> 
> 
> Go for Black.



Even i have the black in mind, but i am also considering the copper gold.It kinda looks differnt.Me had a black phone all my life. But I guess will settle for the black neway. LOL


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Even i have the black in mind, but i am also considering the copper gold.It kinda looks differnt.Me had a black phone all my life. But I guess will settle for the black neway. LOL


That Copper Gold actually looks girlish.  Thats why I didn't suggest it.


----------



## utsav (Oct 23, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Please give me ur suggestions as to which colour i should consider.
> 
> There is *silver*,*Black* and *copper Gold*



buy all  .afterall u will get 3 SE logos to show off


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 23, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Well guys, finally sold my K850 for a cool 13000 bucks and am eagerly waiting  to get my hands on the C905. For those who dunno, C905 sports the best 8 mp cam in the market and is the first non-smartphone to host both wifi with DLNA and gps. It also comes with an upgraded java platform for enhanced gaming purposes.
> 
> Should be around 24k, but doesnt matter.I am open to any price out there.



Just curious to know why you sold off your K850 even before you had the C905 in your hands??



krazzy said:


> A quick poll, just to make this thread a bit more useful.
> 
> If given a choice between C905 and N85, which one would you guys choose? I know C905 has a better camera, but N85 also has a few aces up it's sleeve. Plus they'll similarly priced so they'll be competing with each other.
> 
> So which one would it be, C905 or N85? (My vote goes to N85, btw. The OLED display is too darn irresistable.)



After the announcement of the Nokia 5800, I have stopped thinking of any other mobile (Nokia ones included) 

If the Nokia 5800 was not there, I would have preferred the N79 over the N85 or the C905. The only major advantage of the N85 over the N79 is a larger OLED display but I don't particularly like sliders. Also I am no fan of the "N81 like design" with the odd looking multimedia key.

And there is no way I will buy a non smartphone, no matter the number of megapixels on it. So the C905 is a strict no-no. Haa, if the C905 had Symbian or Windows Mobile then it was a no brainer.


----------



## vilas_patil (Oct 23, 2008)

Black would be good
Rs 13000/- for k850i very nice price you got.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 23, 2008)

nikeel said:


> Just curious to know why you sold off your K850 even before you had the C905 in your hands??




I got a nomad who wanted it right now and i was in no mood to let go of this oppurtunity..

*BREAKING NEWS*

C905 will be available, come the last week of October according to the shops here and its priced at a cool 23,250/-. Super cool .


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 23, 2008)

congrats..!!!! waiting for the review..!!!!


----------



## jingalala (Oct 23, 2008)

Initially only black and copper gold colour versions would be available.And copper gold looks mindblowing.
Iam eagerly waiting for the review by you after which I will decide whether to buy C905 or W902 or ZN5.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 24, 2008)

C905 vs N96 Browser

*uk.youtube.com/watch?v=KYBvXHI0TjI

Whos faster on Wifi?? 

C905 vs N96 Autorotate

*uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3EUi6ErdV-U



*First impressions by a Retail unit user*
First impressions are good. Feels pretty solid, nothing like the W910i etc, more like a Samsung. It seems to be following the C902 for build. Rubberised finish.
Screen is great, like the K850i and C902, very vibrant and high contrast, blacks are black. Not able to try under the sun, as there is no sun...
Buttons large and well spaced, each to use, the on screen font could be smaller to make use of the screen size though.
Camera starts and operates fast, it handles the Xenon much better than the K850i, tried some extreme closeups with it on and no white-out. Did a test in a windowsless room with no light, about normal distance as if it wasa night out in town, none of the ghostly white skin etc, at last.
Video isn't amazing but look ok on the screen.
Media menu is fast, doesn't lag as much as the C702 if you have music over A2DP in the backgroud (I used that a lot so had to test!)
Broswer is ok, fast over wifi, tried youtube and it worked well, not tried Opera mini.
Speaker is good, quality and volume.
Can't work out DLNA stuff, no sign in the menus.
GPS antenna is near the earpiece so won't be blocked by holding the phone/being closed.
Comes with a 2GB M2, wrist strap and M2 reader in the box.

After some playing I've noticed a few changes to the menus, when you go into Messaging, you get Write New, Messages, Email, and you find inbox/outbox etc in Messages.
When you write a message it's a combined editor for SMS and MMS, like the newer Nokias.
The transitions are smooth, everything feels much faster than the last generation.
The camera interface is fast too, all the settings change quickly, startup and shooting times are good. It does feel a lot like a camera. All the controls make you think it is, unlike previous Cyber-shots that didn't quite get there.

The browser is actually brilliant, connecting to wifi is easy, just turn it on and it scans. Once connected it stays on till you stop it.
I tested it against the N96 in store, both on the same wifi connection, trying tto do everything the same time.
The C905 loads much faster, plus it scrolls smoother and with a nice momentum effect. Auto rotate is slightly slower on the C905, but not by much.
The clock in the corner of the BBC home page loads on the C905 but not the N96.

Screen wise the C905 is excellent, very good colours and contrast, the blacks being black is something I liked about the K850i, and this has the scratch resistant glass too.

*forum2.mobile-review.com/showthread.php?t=79681


----------



## vilas_patil (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey good news at last the dates of launch and price is out. Hope this wont change.


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 24, 2008)

damn that looks good...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 25, 2008)

*www.esato.com/phonephotos/cam/sony_ericsson/c905/200810250215Y20RHo.jpg

*www.esato.com/phonephotos/cam/sony_ericsson/c905/200810250217i097K7.jpg


Awesome flash pic.

*www.esato.com/phonephotos/cam/sony_ericsson/c905/200810242216nvKIZG.jpg


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 27, 2008)

*i416.photobucket.com/albums/pp246/d3do0o3/DSC_2627.jpg

*i416.photobucket.com/albums/pp246/d3do0o3/DSC_2626.jpg

*i416.photobucket.com/albums/pp246/d3do0o3/DSC_2628.jpg

*i416.photobucket.com/albums/pp246/d3do0o3/DSC_2629.jpg

*i416.photobucket.com/albums/pp246/d3do0o3/DSC_2630.jpg

*i416.photobucket.com/albums/pp246/d3do0o3/DSC_2632.jpg

*i416.photobucket.com/albums/pp246/d3do0o3/DSC_2637.jpg


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 27, 2008)

nice..


----------



## krazzy (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumbnails please.


----------



## krates (Oct 27, 2008)

SE ke liye tum kaisi kaisi sitey visit karte hon


----------



## utsav (Oct 27, 2008)

krates said:


> SE ke liye tum kaisi kaisi sitey visit karte hon



he even learnt that arabian language i guess


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 27, 2008)

can u do a review bro ???

dont copy stuff.. instead can u do ur own review .. detailed one ???

so that we can asses the phone ..

i am having k850 now .. and plannign to move forward.. i want to know few things... if ppossible can u PM me ur yahoo ID ??


----------



## ico (Oct 27, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Thumbnails please.


Those photographs would be hardly 50KB each. :/ Itni Kanjoosi bhi achchi nahi......


----------



## krazzy (Oct 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Those photographs would be hardly 50KB each. :/ Itni Kanjoosi bhi achchi nahi......



It's not a problem with pc browser. It can cache stuff. The problem is with Opera Mini. It reloads the images everytime. That's the only annoyance. Otherwise net is unlimited.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I did not get the phone yet as it has not been released.But, snce it is released in Dubai, i can hope for a quick release.My dealer says that it has been delayed.

*www.phonearena.com/htmls/Sony-Ericsson-C905-Review-review-r_2049.html

WOOHOO!!! C905 nailed it.I want to see the faces of all thsoe SE bashers out here. Look at the next bestseller guys. 



> It’s not easy to create a high-class phone in 2008. Being just a good cameraphone is not enough, and the device has to excel in all aspects. The C905’s competition consists of three good all-in-one models. They not only make good pictures, but are able to do everything, besides cooking.
> 
> C905 is simply marketed as a canera-phone but is not much behind its rivals. Its weakest side is the video playback and recording. Even if it was able to perform normally in this discipline, the small 2.4” display would place it behind the other big boys. Aside from that, C905 does well. It has the best flash of all 8-megapixel phones and because of that it’s the only model able to make quality pictures indoors. The software is kind of old-school but is not bad at all. It looks good, offers many extras and is user-friendly. Music-wise, we would’ve liked to see a 3.5 mm jack to add up to the nice musical abilities of the device. Although it doesn’t have a touchscreen and is not  a smartphone, C905 is equipped with a very good browser, which is more user-friendly than Pixon’s and Renoir’s and is head to head with the one of the Symbian S60 based INNOV8.
> 
> Let’s sum up in a few words: if you are looking for the best 8-megapixel cameraphone and taking pictures with a flash is important for you, C905 has no competition at the moment. However, if you want a well-balanced all-in-one device,  bare in mind C905’s poor video capabilities.


----------



## krates (Oct 28, 2008)

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/6910/showimagephpuw8.jpg

C905 looks awesome and is the cheapest 8MP.......

lol just wanna why SE is stuck with those icons they are same on all CYBERSHOTS


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 30, 2008)

> The 8 megapixel power of the C905 is harnessed in the friendly and efficient interface, which we've known - and appreciated - across a number of high-end Cyber-shot handsets. While the handling and available features are well familiar, the camera quality is what caught us unprepared. Photos are so impressive we're tempted to suspect a complete revision of image processing. A minor fix just couldn't have brought such a boost in quality.
> 
> Sony Ericsson C905 seems to have undergone a complete rehash of the image processing algorithm. The photos have vibrant and balanced colors and very mild sharpening. Noise is kept to really comfortable values for a camera phone. Chromatic aberrations even in high-contrast or underexposed areas are well under control. The purple fringing has almost completely gone. C905 produces astonishingly fine detail.
> 
> ...



*www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_c905-review-295.php


I guess, we can be rest assured as to who the winner is. Cant wait for this baby.


----------



## sushantvirdi (Oct 30, 2008)

I knew SE will be back in business...certainely my next phone


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 30, 2008)

Yea, cabt wait for the launch.Damn, if anyone gets any info on its avaibility please temme.


----------



## sushantvirdi (Oct 30, 2008)

We can only wait nd watch...


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2008)

Video recording is QVGA @ 30fps....... I was expecting VGA @ 30fps.......


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 30, 2008)

QVGA is a disappointment here


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, isnt much of a downer.It records sound in Stereo unlike other manufacturers and has a higher video bitrate than the other QVGA ones.You really cant make out the difference on the phone, but only when you view it on the computer.Anyway, Best camphone in the market, no questions.


----------



## 1235Sam (Oct 31, 2008)

i heard it will be available from second week of nov in india.cost near 27k


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 31, 2008)

Whatever it costs.Its mine.


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2008)

^^ Lol, you are very desperate......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 31, 2008)

I have the bucks.13k from my K850.3k from my ipod and 3k stacked up neat. And dad's giving me 10k for my 20th bday. So, C905+HPM-88.


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 31, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> I have the bucks.13k from my K850.3k from my ipod and 3k stacked up neat. And dad's giving me 10k for my 20th bday. So, C905+HPM-88.



I appreciate your ability to make funding arrangements during this global economic meltdown


----------



## utsav (Nov 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> ^^ Lol, you are very desperate......



Desperate housewives  .ooops i mean AYREAMER


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 1, 2008)

utsav said:


> Desperate housewives  .ooops i mean AYREAMER


Utsav chakki atta.


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2008)

^


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 1, 2008)

*www.play.com/Mobiles/Mobile/4-/6521968/Nokia-N85-Sim-Free-Unlocked-Mobile-Phone/Product.html

N85-429 pounds available for 23k

*www.play.com/Mobiles/Mobile/4-/589...t-Sim-Free-Unlocked-Mobile-Phone/Product.html

C905-399 pounds. Fingers crossed.


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 1, 2008)

c905 looks best among the current lot of 8mp cam phones equipment wise . Simply adore the fact that sony has put both kind of flash in c905. Hope others will follow suit. Nokia, r u listening ? Wish they would have put vga recording in it. That would make it complete package .

looking in depth at c905, looks like se cybershot line is back on track ..big time..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 1, 2008)

Just hope the prices are as predicted.I can get a psp then.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 1, 2008)

I think it'll cost around 24-25k. INNOV8 is 39k now (16gb).


----------



## utsav (Nov 1, 2008)

daydreamer said:


> Utsav chakki atta.


lool


----------



## uppalpankaj (Nov 1, 2008)

C905 looks awesome...It may b priced more or less in the same price bracket of N85...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 7, 2008)

Totally Screwed!!..Screw SE. 

C905 launched for 29k.


----------



## utsav (Nov 7, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Totally Screwed!!..*Screw SE.*
> 
> C905 launched for 29k.



 finally. Dreamcatcher turns se anti fanboy. Nokia/Samsung/LG/Apple/HTC fans REJOICE !


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 7, 2008)

29k is way too much .. r u sure its actual market price and not mrp .. it must be priced at 21k .. I think se had a look at innov8 pricing here in india ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 7, 2008)

I am not usre, may be the mrp. In kolkata, innov8 costs 42k. Xperia is 39k.


----------



## krates (Nov 7, 2008)

haha lol

me rolling on bed laughing................

29 k haha.......................... 

24k ka release hone waala tha in direct competition with N85...................

lol and XPERIA 39K..........................


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 7, 2008)

utsav said:


> finally. Dreamcatcher turns se anti fanboy. Nokia/Samsung/LG/Apple/HTC fans REJOICE !



Cheers !!!!


----------



## 1235Sam (Nov 7, 2008)

mrp is above 30k


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 7, 2008)

hmmm...Now i need to take a choice..

C905 or XPERIA guys??


----------



## krates (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ xperia and C905 10k difference ?

obviously C905 tu xperia ka kya karega.......


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 7, 2008)

Get the N82 

ROFLMAO

Offcourse get the C905 as you were going already ga ga over it.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 7, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> hmmm...Now i need to take a choice..
> 
> C905 or XPERIA guys??


Neither. Get the N85.  OLED display, 5mp camera, great sound quality, N-Gage gaming and Symbian S60 FP2. Plus comes with an 8gb card. There is no better deal at that price. 

BTW if you are worried about C905's price, then how can you even think of getting the X1?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 7, 2008)

Not really.i thought about it.I was also planning to get  a psp.but, i can bunk that and get the X1 too.

No rubbish,pathetic,disgraceful suggestions like the last two ones please...


----------



## krazzy (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh why did I bother!


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2008)

Buy a very low-end fone and wait for a couple of months so that the price of C905 can come down a bit.

BTW, GSMArena's comparison of the 8mp camera fones: **www.gsmarena.com/8_megapixel_grand_shootout-review-296.php*
Talking about still photographs, innov8 is better than C905 during day (according to their taste, some may find C905's images better), but terribly lags behind if we talk about the speed, interface and night shots.

Comparing the video capturing capabilities, innov8 wins hands down.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ And the review is done by Gsmarena.


----------



## krates (Nov 7, 2008)

LG renoir takes better pics then C905 

and will be cheaper............................. 

buy LG.........


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 7, 2008)

Get the K850 back from the friend to whom u sold it to !!  Beg, borrow or steal


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 7, 2008)

both n82 and n85 are any day much much better buy than this overpriced cameraphone which is not the absolute best in what it does ..anyways get c905 as ur going ga-ga over it ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2008)

LG Renoir is not cheaper.It is 29k too. Actually the C905 is the cheapest of the 8mp phones. Damn this recession, damn the falling rupee.Damn the price. 

I guess, i will just wait a bit, and see how it goes.


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 8, 2008)

I guesss i friend of mine who is a se fan might be getting c905 ..


----------



## uppalpankaj (Nov 8, 2008)

@dreamcatcher...Why don't u get the N85...It will be in ur budget...Have a taste of it and when C905 price comes down , then u can go 4 it after selling the N85...

And if u don't wanna do this, then bunk the psp and go 4 the C905 right now....


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 12, 2008)

Wavetelmobiles is now retailing the C905 at Rs.30950


----------



## utsav (Nov 12, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> @dreamcatcher...Why don't u get the N85...It will be in ur budget...Have a taste of it and when C905 price comes down , then u can go 4 it after selling the N85...
> 
> And if u don't wanna do this, then bunk the psp and go 4 the C905 right now....



he would commit suicide but he wont get anything else other than SE


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 12, 2008)

Getting it for 28k in a week.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Nov 12, 2008)

utsav said:


> he would commit suicide but he wont get anything else other than SE



I agree with u...He is a die hard fan of SE.....



dreamcatcher said:


> Getting it for 28k in a week.



Ok! Thatz gr8...Go ahead...And when u buy it don't forget 2 post a review...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 13, 2008)

Decided to wait.Till me sems are over.Should get it by December 15th, hopefully goes down by a couple of thousand.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 16, 2009)

Ahem.


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice. Now post some snaps and don't forget to update to the latest f/w version that came out a couple of days ago.
*wonders how to one up dreamcatcher ASAP* 

P.S.: Price?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2009)

28k for a phone which doesn't double as a small PC? U must be sitting on a jackpot. 

Despite of being ex-SE Fanboy, spending 28k is stupidity


----------



## hellgate (Jan 17, 2009)

was luking to buy the C905.the deal breaker for me was that it wasnt a smart fone.got the 5800XM & ZN5 instead.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyways, its a great phone.
Price 29k.

Has an awesome browser.Gps is flawless, dont have a wifi hotspot nearby.Can download and upload youtube videos on the go. Streaming is damn smooth. Can watch soaps on the new ibbc player. Voip service is pretty good. Even the skype lite is great for making calls. Combines seamlessly with the ps3. Can play music and can even work as a remote control for the ps3. The cam is superb. Audio quality is one of the best from a mobile phone. 

Will post more as i start handling it better.

@gforce- you need some serious catching up now. 
but i wont be getting any more phones this year. Ahoy 2010.


----------



## nikhilpai (Jan 17, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> but i wont be getting any more phones this year. Ahoy 2010.



This one's for 2008. U can still buy one for 2009


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 17, 2009)

I dont think any other phone will appeal as much.Except for the 12 mp monster that comes out in December. Or maybe the 8 mp Walkman phone from SE in February. 2009 is dedicated to touch phones and i dont really feel too comfortable with them. My next would be an SE Android phone.


----------



## Coool (Jan 17, 2009)

Congrats bro......hav a great time with ur monster....


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jan 17, 2009)

Congrats...Finally u got it.....Ye hui na baat...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 20, 2009)

Teaser. 

*img530.imageshack.us/img530/2544/dsc00032wt5.th.jpg

full size

*tinypic.com/view.php?pic=182fs4&s=5


----------



## krates (Jan 20, 2009)

awesome pic quality 

this phone rocks man it has got killer looks


----------



## Coool (Jan 21, 2009)

krates said:


> awesome pic quality



+1........


----------

